# We almost missed Maxiogee's!



## panjandrum

Following exhaustive investigation I can confirm that today, 27 November, Tony Maxiogee files away yet another batch of strange off-colour socks and strange off-colour cards headed "Another year older, Eh!!"

Yes indeed, on this day XX years ago, the young Maxiogee, or perhaps a mere Miniogee at the time, first saw the light of day.

A very genuine set of *Happy Birthday Wishes*, young man, and many happy returns and all.  Have great one, and go easy on the Ballygowan - you know you'll suffer for it later.

Cheers Tony!!


----------



## badgrammar

Well, that ain't right !!!

Happy birthday to one of the most formidable foreros around!!!


----------



## ElaineG

And here I thought you were inquiring about the birthdays' list out of the altruistic concern that you would miss the opportunity to send a homebaked Irish soda bread and accompanying singing telegram to some other birthday-celebrating forero! .

Happy happy birthday birthday.  I hope your day is spent with those you love, doing the things you love...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Breith lá Sona Duit, Tony!  *


----------



## maxiogee

Go raibh mile maith agaibh go léir.

Yes, I have become that fly-by-night builder you probably all know -- Shifty Fix 



ElaineG said:


> Happy happy birthday birthday.  I hope your day is spent with those you love, doing the things you love...


You may as well finish it properly "... but more slowly than you're used to!"


Thanks for the kindnesses and the fun it's been here since I found this marvellous haven of sanity and respite from the unremitting slaughter of the English language which assails one on all sides (oh and the haven of peace and tranquility which is the CD pages also!).

Some of you are all right, you know.
Some of you are all wrong - and I suppose that's how it must be!

Go mbeirimíd beo ar an am seo arís.


----------



## cuchuflete

Well Young Fellow, at this rate you will be nearly my age in a few years.  Keep your nose to the grindstone, your shoulder to the wheel, and the bruises and lacerations will remind you that you've had a birthday celebration.

May your ink run green or white,, may your prose flow for many happy years.


un abrazo,
cuchu


----------



## Fernando

Happy 18th birthday, Maxiogee.


----------



## Jana337

We cannot miss him because he is here with us every day. Which is good. 

Jana


----------



## geve

Jana337 said:


> We cannot miss him because he is here with us every day. Which is good.
> 
> Jana


With all due respect, Jana, I think you got the grammar wrong - IMVHO. If your understanding of the thread title is correct, then that means that 
- Panj made a typo , 
- there's a superfluous inverted comma, 
- and you should have written "We cannot miss them" - there are several Maxiogees! 
Hope it helps. 

My best wishes to the birthday boy(s). Don't eat your cake all at once and easy on those candies, ok? You need all your teeth to keep grinning efficiently  (<= see?) and your grin is needed on these forums.


----------



## Vanda

I hope you have already thanked for 'another year you have just safely negotiated and sung the Te Deums portion for today in the Word Ref 'chapel' - The Cathedral of the Blessed Pedant,'according to yourself. 

After almost missing your birthday you are entitled to a double birthday cake. 

Parabéns! Feliz aniversário!​


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Happy B-day my irish fellow.
And I guess you don't need lucky in this day 'cause you'll have a lot of these fellows 

and also you have your inseparable 

. So as a B-day I just can give oyu a "Mexican party" enjoy it


----------



## loladamore

*Sláinte!*​ 
May you always have a clean shirt, a clear conscience, and enough coins in your pocket to buy a pint!​ 
OR​ 
May you die in bed at 95, shot by a jealous spouse.​ 

I don't know if either wish is appropriate; if not, translate them both as:​ 
*All the best!*​


----------



## lsp

We almost missed your birthday? And I almost missed this thread! Now all is right with the world, and I hope it's been a happy, festive day!


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Maxiogee!! What would we do without you!  Without this wonderful event of 56 years ago!! My, I do not even want to think about it!! We have been blessed!! 

  We almost missed on your birthday only because our happiness to have you here wuth us is too great to be expressed that easily. So we are going to share that with you - wish you as much of it as you can take. 



P.S. loladamore - You are a terrible woman!! And may it be known to you that some get shot by their jealous spouse at the age of 105!!


----------



## María Madrid

Now that all has been said in different languages, you've got cake, drinks, your share of good wishes... I can only add:

Happy Birthday!!! (I think...)


----------



## maxiogee

Thank you Maria.
That looks like one of those inkblot tests which one can stare at repeatedly and see different things in it.
Right now, I am choosing to see an Irish set-dancer.


----------



## Thomas1

Good I didn't miss Maxiogee's! Happy birthday, Tony. 

Tom


----------



## moura

And I almost missed "we almost missed Maxiogee's". 
A long and happy next year, Tony.


----------



## maxiogee

moura said:


> A long and happy next year, Tony.



Happy - maybe, but long? No, they're definitely getting shorter! 

It's probably got something to do with global warming or something but the manufacturers are definitely producing shorter years than they did when I was in short trousers.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

maxiogee said:


> Happy - maybe, but long? No, they're definitely getting shorter!
> 
> It's probably got something to do with global warming or something but the manufacturers are definitely producing shorter years than they did when I was in short trousers.


Or maybe you've already distorted memories of your sweet old time... 

Happy birthweek, Tony!


----------



## Kelly B

panjandrum said:


> Following exhaustive investigation I can confirm that today, 27 November, Tony Maxiogee files away yet another batch of strange off-colour socks and strange off-colour cards headed "Another year older, Eh!!"


And the occasional strange, off-color remark, as well? Sorry, couldn't resist. You're a pleasure to have around.  Best wishes!


----------



## natasha2000

Sorry for coming late to the party, but beter late than never!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY AND MANY HAPPY RETURNS!

Here's my gift . I caught one for you, but keep  an eye on him and don't let him escape...


----------



## Nunty

Well, Tony, this time you get it with the full complement of the WRF Cathedral Schola and Choir.

Ahem... hrmmm... ready everyone? All together, now!

*Te Deum laudamus: te Dominum confitemur.
 Te aeternum Patrem omnis terra veneratur.
 Tibi omnes Angeli; tibi Caeli et universae Potestates;
 Tibi Cherubim et Seraphim incessabili voce proclamant:  * 

Solo tenor:  Sanctus Pendanticus ora pro nobis.
The assembly repeats Sanctus Pendanticus ora pro nobis.
 
(Hey, I'm a nun! I can get away with it.)

We love you, Tony!


----------



## moura

maxiogee said:


> Happy - maybe, but long? No, they're definitely getting shorter!
> 
> It's probably got something to do with global warming or something but the manufacturers are definitely producing shorter years than they did when I was in short trousers.


 

  Your sense of humour is really something! You know that 24 hours may sometimes worth 48. Multiply that for 365 days. That's what I call loooong.

Cheers


----------



## JazzByChas

I must say one thing: when you're Irish, you can't help but to keep people on their toes, and out of off-coloured socks!

Keep up the interesting contributions, Tony...they keep us always raising our mental bar...

Cheers!


----------



## Saoul

I'm late! Tanti auguri, Maxi-ohhhhh-Geeeee!


----------



## Agnès E.

I'm itting in an armchair
Typing on the keyboard
To wish Joyeux Anniversaire
To one of our lords!

Joyeux Anniversaire, Tony


----------



## Etcetera

Happy birthday, Tony!
Long live Maxiogee.


----------



## cherine

Ooops, I missed that party 

Well, I hope you haven't missed any of the fun that a 56-years-old-married-Irishman can [allow himself to] have 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Mr. Maxi


----------



## Poetic Device

Happy Belated, Tony!!!  I am sorry I have not wished sooner!  You're the greatest!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ireney

Well I am not going to be a  part of the WRF choir because I will ruin a perfectly good _canto_(?) by my voice (it goes this way and that but always misses the key).

Χρόνια πολλά κι ό,τι επιθυμείς στην αγκαλιά σου να το βρεις. 
Which loosely translates to "happy birthday and whatever you wish may you find on your lap" .


----------



## elroy

*عقبال المية وعشرين يا ماكسيوجي*
My parents got married on your 33rd!  ​


----------



## maxiogee

Agnès E. said:


> I'm itting in an armchair



I am far too much of a gentleman  to ask a young 
woman what she means when she announces to the 
world that she is *"itting in an armchair"* - some things 
are just best left unspoken - and mental images are often best.


----------



## maxiogee

cherine said:


> Ooops, I missed that party
> 
> Well, I hope you haven't missed any of the fun that a 56-years-old-married-Irishman can [allow himself to] have
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY Mr. Maxi



Nobody need miss anything.
Come to Dublin and we'll rock the city!



Poetic Device said:


> Happy Belated, Tony!!!  I am sorry I have not wished sooner!  You're the greatest!!!!!!!!!!


Wishes are timeless and come without a best-before date.
Kiss your baby for me.




ireney said:


> Well I am not going to be a  part of the WRF choir because I will ruin a perfectly good _canto_(?) by my voice (it goes this way and that but always misses the key).
> 
> Χρόνια πολλά κι ό,τι επιθυμείς στην αγκαλιά σου να το βρεις.
> Which loosely translates to "happy birthday and whatever you wish may you find on your lap" .


Lovely. What if one wishes for a cheeky young Grecian maiden?
You're another who is welcome to let me know when you are in Dublin next.



elroy said:


> *عقبال المية وعشرين يا ماكسيوجي*
> My parents got married on your 33rd!  ​


It is a propitious day for many things - wish them a happy anniversary for me.

To all of you whop have posted here - your compliments are overdue much appreciated and reflect on you all the fact that it is you folks who keep me here. I've rarely encountered such a helpful and friendly bunch in the chilly reaches of cyberspace. Buy yourselves a drink and send me the bill, or, if you think I'll refuse the letter, come over and join me for an evening of Irish hospitality.


----------



## América

*I WISH YOU A VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!!!!*


----------



## Agnès E.

maxiogee said:


> I am far too much of a gentleman  to ask a young
> woman what she means when she announces to the
> world that she is *"itting in an armchair"* - some things
> are just best left unspoken - and mental images are often best.


Gargl, typo for _sitting_, bien sûr ! 
Your imagination keeps you soooooooo young, Tony!


----------



## zebedee

A very happy if very belated birthday and all the best for this forthcoming year. May the road rise with you, as they say in your corner of the world.


----------



## JazzByChas

I'll drink to that! Hey...what a good party game!  
(ummm....pondering what the below means...and perhaps, drinking too... )



			
				Maxiogee said:
			
		

> I am far too much of a gentleman  to ask a young
> woman what she means when she announces to the
> world that she is *"itting in an armchair"* - some things
> are just best left unspoken - and mental images are often best


----------



## Poetic Device

maxiogee said:


> Buy yourselves a drink and send me the bill...


 
No way!!!  It is *you* who should be getting the freebies!  Send *me *the bill!


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Late again ..... um ... well .... er ....

Have a very happy *57th *birthday!

apologies and congratulations,
Chaska


----------



## maxiogee

Better late than never, Chaska.
(This even applies to the other meaning of 'late'!)

It's nice to be appreciated, and to be told of that.

Due to my innate modesty (I have much to be modest about  ) I signed-out of the congratulations thread for 'postiversaries' — a word I've never quite understood, etymologically. Why is 1,000 or 2,000 an anything-versary? I would have thought that a postiversary would be the anniversary of one's first joining the community, or if there were a record of it, of the day one first posted. 
— and was amazed that the protestations of everlasting admiration didn't get sent privately by PMs - so I've turned into one of the forum's trolls because I have been starved of affection.


----------



## danalto

May I?  
Being late...you deserve 2 kisses, one on the left cheek and the other on the right cheek.
Don't complain, I know you are _a middle age serious man_...I simply...don't care at all!


----------

